# My brain is stuck!



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I just received an email....and it poses a great opportunity to sell t-shirts to assorted sports teams.

I have only one contact name.....how can I capitalize on this? I need to move quickly too. 

Any ideas? I have sold large quantities of shirts to her this past fall, if that is any help.

We can do large quantites, and singles...we have the brother, a heat press and heat press vinyl.

Im also thinking its the spending season, and folks arent going to be wanting to spend large amounts on team shirts too.........$$ is alloted for presents and what not. So how do I get them to think, hey!! this is a great offer, lets get team shirts??


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hey Robin, you must be exited, i can tell by your post. 
I'm not understanding it, your post.

please re-phrase.  ...it for me.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> hey Robin, you must be exited, i can tell by your post.
> I'm not understanding it, your post.
> 
> please re-phrase.  ...it for me.


it shows eh?!!  

I just spent 3 hrs doing baking. That usually calms me down, and lets my mind wander. But the brain is still stuck on this one.

alright I'll try again......I received an email from a customer advertising her leagues. 4 different leagues for 2 different sports. 

I did shirts for her banquet/winners in the fall.

Now she is starting up again for the new year, and I need ideas on how to offer her and her league teams, team shirts. (each team buys their own shirts, she doesnt provide them) But since I only have her for a contact, I was thinking I needed a "what's in it for me" thing, to get her to give my info or sale or what ever I want to offer...to her teams. kwim? Did that help?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> it shows eh?!!
> 
> I just spent 3 hrs doing baking. That usually calms me down, and lets my mind wander. But the brain is still stuck on this one.
> 
> ...


1. Come up with design for each team.
2. Come up with a price based on what the expectations of the sale could be. (How many team members.)
3. Find out what your cost are going to be based on the maximum number of shirts each team may order. I always go over a bit.
Tell to collect the sizes of the shirts needed and you may even want to give her an oder form to pass out for the orders and they return it with the funds.
As you get the orders you print from the quantity ordered. And I would not order the transfers until I have at least half the team members ordered. if you have not used plastisol transfer you should unless you are doing your own printing (Screen, not ink jet) feel free to contact me for more assistance. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> 1. Come up with design for each team.
> 2. Come up with a price based on what the expectations of the sale could be. (How many team members.)
> 3. Find out what your cost are going to be based on the maximum number of shirts each team may order. I always go over a bit.
> Tell to collect the sizes of the shirts needed and you may even want to give her an oder form to pass out for the orders and they return it with the funds.
> As you get the orders you print from the quantity ordered. And I would not order the transfers until I have at least half the team members ordered. if you have not used plastisol transfer you should unless you are doing your own printing (Screen, not ink jet) feel free to contact me for more assistance. Lou


I will take a dozen cookies..


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> 1. Come up with design for each team.
> 2. Come up with a price based on what the expectations of the sale could be. (How many team members.)
> 3. Find out what your cost are going to be based on the maximum number of shirts each team may order. I always go over a bit.
> Tell to collect the sizes of the shirts needed and you may even want to give her an oder form to pass out for the orders and they return it with the funds.
> As you get the orders you print from the quantity ordered. And I would not order the transfers until I have at least half the team members ordered. if you have not used plastisol transfer you should unless you are doing your own printing (Screen, not ink jet) feel free to contact me for more assistance. Lou


 
Do you think an incentive for her would help? Or even her referral? She doesnt buy or organize the team shirts, the teams do it on their own. Im trying to figure a way to put together some sort of offer for her to send to her e-mailing list. (potential customers)


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> I will take a dozen cookies..


 
you'll have to wrestle my husband for them


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

LOL...I ate them already...mmmmmm good!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> Do you think an incentive for her would help? Or even her referral? She doesnt buy or organize the team shirts, the teams do it on their own. Im trying to figure a way to put together some sort of offer for her to send to her e-mailing list. (potential customers)


You could. see if you can do a meeting with who is managing the teams. Have something ready to show (Design or several. Let them pick one). Tell them how you expect to assist them getting their team shirts, the price, the time frame. Bring the lady to the meeting and put her in charge of the leg work and give her 10% -20% for her work. I think I earned a dozen cookies. I normally charge $1000 an hour consulting fee. LOL


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Lou you crack me up,,dozen cookies LOL


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Robin,

I would just let this lady (its obvious she has some influence in the matter) know how much you would like the job. Tell her like it is. I want the job. 

Then ask her.

Can you put in a good word for me?

that would be greatly appreciated etc...

If she does push you to the top of the list sort of speak and you do the job, then pay her back in some way, not in money per say, heck even a special thank you note would do.

But then again it depends on what type of person she is, kick backs are popular in some circles even today.  


This type of contact puts you ahead of the game. Don't blow it.

Are you Feeling the pressure already?   


I'll take a handfull of orange M&M's.



:


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> This type of contact pust you ahead of the game. Don't blow it.
> 
> Are you Feeling the pressure already?
> 
> ...


lol, yup I sure am!!

ok, m&m's and a dozen cookies!! How about the recipe for my famous butter tart squares instead?!?!?! If I make them and try to send them, I might get hurt trying to get them out of the house away from my family   

Anyway, Lou and Lucy, I like your ideas ALOT!!! Im going to ponder and cypher, and see what I can come up with. Thank you very much for your imput!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> lol, yup I sure am!!
> 
> ok, m&m's and a dozen cookies!! How about the recipe for my famous butter tart squares instead?!?!?! If I make them and try to send them, I might get hurt trying to get them out of the house away from my family
> 
> Anyway, Lou and Lucy, I like your ideas ALOT!!! Im going to ponder and cypher, and see what I can come up with. Thank you very much for your imput!


do you need my address to send payment.. cookies


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha  If you have any cookies left, I'll take a dozen too. lol


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

tell her you will give here a discount on her next order. this way you will get her business back again.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

If you want, you can email my cookies to me.


----------



## dmatsel (Nov 8, 2007)

Robin, I think I would express my appreciation to her, tell her you are working on some exclusive designs for those teams and would appreciate her putting in a good word for you. I think if she is expecting a more substantial show of appreciation, it will be obvious from her response. I'd certainly consider a discount on her next order. In fact, you might consider some type of referral program for all your customers.

PS I'l sure like that cookie recipe.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I like starting things like this.. the cookie things.. Robin.. did you know that my name is Robin also.. If we were married.. you would be Robin Robin.. and I would have cookies. LOL 
Lou Robin


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> I like starting things like this.. the cookie things.. Robin.. did you know that my name is Robin also.. If we were married.. you would be Robin Robin.. and I would have cookies. LOL
> Lou Robin


cookies and a wife named Robin Robin.......what more could a man ask for


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> cookies and a wife named Robin Robin.......what more could a man ask for


That is another subject.. I talked my wife into baking some for me.. yeah, like I need them.. was her answer.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, I did up a flyer with package deals for her teams, emailed it out to her, and asked nicely if she thought any of her new/returning teams would be able to benefit from our sale, to pls forward the email to them.

I didnt offer any kickback or discount for her. But we will certainly remember her if we get anything out of this. 

Ive got cookies!! Help yourselves!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> Ok, I did up a flyer with package deals for her teams, emailed it out to her, and asked nicely if she thought any of her new/returning teams would be able to benefit from our sale, to pls forward the email to them.
> 
> I didnt offer any kickback or discount for her. But we will certainly remember her if we get anything out of this.
> 
> Ive got cookies!! Help yourselves!


That's cruel.. Got milk..


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Here you go!

I got an email back from her yesterday almost right away, and she thanked me very much for the offer, and was going to send it off to her ppl.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

That is great news. This could lead to a lot of business. Ok.. who has been drinking my milk. those glasses are not full. I bet your husband has been dunking his cookies in them...


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

You got that right Lou!! I dunk my cookies every chance I get!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I sat here for a moment and thought about that answer.. I just can't respond.. I might get kicked off.. LOL.. You win.. Also my wife says no cookies... She worries about my weight as well as my cardiologist.. and she says if I have the milk she will not want to be in the same room with me... I always blame it on the cats..


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

Lou, you've got a dirty mind!! 
I was talking about dunking cookies nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

mikew said:


> Lou, you've got a dirty mind!!
> I was talking about dunking cookies nothing more nothing less.


mmhmmm....dont believe him Lou!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> mmhmmm....dont believe him Lou!!


He is a guy.. of course I am not going to believe him...


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't know Lou...you'd think us guys would stick together but you sell out a brother for milk and cookies! I'm gonna request that your name be removed from the Guy Club membership roles!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mikew said:


> I don't know Lou...you'd think us guys would stick together but you sell out a brother for milk and cookies! I'm gonna request that your name be removed from the Guy Club membership roles!


When you get older milk and cookies can make you feel good... It is kind of my drug of choice at times.. it is not about being a guy.. hell, I am sure your dear and wonderful wife would rather see you eat milk and cookies then slouched on the couch with your 10th beer... Wait.. that doesn't sound so bad.. And if you had the Raiders and the 49ers as your home teams.. you would need 10 beers just to get through the games.. UGH!


----------

